# Alice's waiting thread



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Her udder has gotten much bigger the last few days, she also has lost her ligaments to the best of my inspection! I've watched all the videos and read the articles and being a first timer I would bet they are "gone" or very much loosened and close! She even seems to have that arch towards her back end that I read could be a sign? She's a first timer like me so her and I are learning as we go! Estimated date was Dec 26-Jan 6. Hopefully soon I have baby photos for you all ❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay!! I hope everything goes well! Looking forward to seeing her adorable hostages! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Can’t wait to see those kiddos! Sounds like she’s getting close


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

How exciting, looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> Her udder has gotten much bigger the last few days, she also has lost her ligaments to the best of my inspection! I've watched all the videos and read the articles and being a first timer I would bet they are "gone" or very much loosened and close! She even seems to have that arch towards her back end that I read could be a sign? She's a first timer like me so her and I are learning as we go! Estimated date was Dec 26-Jan 6. Hopefully soon I have baby photos for you all
> View attachment 218838
> View attachment 218837


Can wait to see kids


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is the udder so full it looks shiney? My girls udder looks like that the last few days of.pregnancy.


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Is the udder so full it looks shiney? My girls udder looks like that the last few days of.pregnancy.


I'll have to go look in the morning if she doesn't kid tonight, I didn't shave it so it's hard to tell but I can still do that tomorrow too! It just feels much Fuller than it has, could still be some room to grow too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Happy kidding!!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well keep us posted! Ok?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Btw we need udder pics and also dont forget to post the babies in the 2022 tally when they arrive!


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Here is her udder! One with flash and the other without


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That udderlooks pretty.close to being full. When you touchher, can you get your fingers around her tail bed? Where the tail joins her.body. That gets loose and you can feel it.


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Moers kiko boars said:


> That udderlooks pretty.close to being full. When you touchher, can you get your fingers around her tail bed? Where the tail joins her.body. That gets loose and you can feel it.


I can get my fingers around, they don't touch together underneath so maybe the ligaments still have some structure?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

A little it sounds like.so just guessing, dont hold me to it. Probably within a week.
You can go to her tail head, go towards her hips, start at the spine and with your thumb on one side, fingers on the other. Go towards her butt, makin a /\ shape, and feel for her ligaments. Also her girly parts will look loose and open.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with her kidding! I hope all goes well!


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Now that I'm learning what to watch for, next time I won't be such an anxious mess watching her so tediously lol I've been watching here since Christmas and her udder is just now starting to really fill and get tight so I've been a bit presumptuous 😂 but I'm just so excited


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> Now that I'm learning what to watch for, next time I won't be such an anxious mess watching her so tediously lol I've been watching here since Christmas and her udder is just now starting to really fill and get tight so I've been a bit presumptuous 😂 but I'm just so excited


Trust me, we understand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Are you supposed to stop being anxiouse? Stop watching👀 for any changes? Really?😯 I didnt know that!😉🤣😂😁


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

She is officially the last bred doe out of her group that hasn't kidded yet😬 today I feel her ligaments are gone and her vulva appears alot puffier and relaxed. It has to be soon 😂😭


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well how is she?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well how is she?


She seems a little more restless than usual but I'm scared to get my hopes up. She has been kissing her tummy more today so I'm keeping an eye on her!


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

I think things are happening!! She's out there getting very vocal and she's usually very quiet. On the camera I've caught her totally chill then she whips her head towards her tail and hollers


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Ooh yay! Hopefully everything goes smoothly!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Happy kidding


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Well things have slowed down again as she has magically gone to her corner and is laying down peacefully 😂 this goat. Because she was bred at a breeders all they could tell me was her window was dec 26 to jan 6, so she's getting very close. I don't want her to go over because I worry of large kids. Luckily the local vet is a friend and said she would come check on her tomorrow. I'm not discounting tonight quiet yet but man I feel bummed lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hang in there. Its the Doe Code. Shes close and you still have a few more days. 💝💕


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Since we are waiting and the babies have dropped, anyone want to entertain me with how many babes you think she has for her first pregnancy? She's 2 years old ❤


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll guess twins!


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Goatastic43 said:


> I’ll guess twins!


That's my guess too ❤❤🤞🤞


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> View attachment 219053
> 
> Since we are waiting and the babies have dropped, anyone want to entertain me with how many babes you think she has for her first pregnancy? She's 2 years old


I say 2


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I say buck doe twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I will play devils advocate. I say 3. Two does and a buck


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww I say twin doelings


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm excited to see who is right! Lol my vet friend just came out and said while she is progressing she just isn't there yet. Her teats themselves haven't filled and her vulva need to get more relaxed but like human Mama's she can go fast at any moment so we will just keep watching her and giving her lots of love. And checking on her every moment 😂❤😍


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Things are happening!!!!!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!!!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes! So exciting, hopefully she has them soon. We want to see those babies lol


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

how's it going?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

So far so good, she's definitely leaking more and getting more restless, she is all over her pen right now laying down in different areas which isn't like her, she's religiously slept in the same spot until tonight. She is also talking alot to her stomach when she lays down! I'm watching her close and ready!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> So far so good, she's definitely leaking more and getting more restless, she is all over her pen right now laying down in different areas which isn't like her, she's religiously slept in the same spot until tonight. She is also talking alot to her stomach when she lays down! I'm watching her close and ready!


Babies yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Sorry to keep you all waiting but the moment FINALLY arrived tonight at 6:45!! Our first was a boy Train's Barron, he was born feet first but his head was stuck so we had to help with that one, let's just say wow for a first time lol then our girl Ashima was born right after breech with legs first lol they are all doing great and nursing, mama is in Heaven! She sure took her time lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats on the babies!!!! Aww! That little girl needs to go snuggle up in a warm bed😆. Was she there the whole time?


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats on the babies!!!! Aww! That little girl needs to go snuggle up in a warm bed😆. Was she there the whole time?


She was!!! She watched it all, held the lights for me and even reminded me of the iodine spray! She was a rockstar!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

WOW! You had a steep learning curve for your first kidding (it was your first kidding, right?), and you did wonderfully! I am so glad you got the kids out and that everyone is doing well!
Special congratulations to the beautiful little assistant!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, they are adorable.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Congratulations! Beautiful babies!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Congratulations! They’re beautiful


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats!!! on the cute babies


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

How precious! What a great little helper. Good job with getting the kids out!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Blazing_Pitchforks how's everything going?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

